# broad-shelled turtle hatchies



## hornet (Nov 4, 2006)

here are my babes, they are in their feeding tup atm so theres a bit of muck in it


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 4, 2006)

sick, who did ya buy them off? Im looking into buying some myself


----------



## hornet (Nov 5, 2006)

got them from craig latta, hes a great bloke to deal with and sells good quality stock


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 6, 2006)

v cute! They eat cockroaches do they?


----------



## hornet (Nov 6, 2006)

yup, i feed them roaches, shrimp, prawns, fish and turtles blocks


----------

